# Hotronix® Offers Optional Cap Platens for Cap Heat Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For shops that decorate a wide range of headwear styles, Hotronix offers its optional cap press platens. Designed to work on Hotronix® and MAXX™ brand presses, these four additional platen sizes will allow shops to fulfill almost any cap decorating request. 

With these specially designed platens, a cap can easily be decorated on the front, back, and sides. Each size is designed to allow the cap to fit snugly over the platen allowing for proper application of a heat-applied graphic. 

The All Star measures 2 ¾” x 6 ½” and is a low-profile platen used for caps with a small printing surface on the front. This would be a great choice for printing a visor. 

The Rookie measures 3” x 5 ¾” and is intended for caps with a low crown or mid-size print area. The Slugger is 4” x 6 ½” and can be used for any cap with a full-front crown. 

Finally, the Champ, which measures, 4” x 8”, is for use with oversized caps and other headwear with large printing surfaces.

For more information, go to Optional Heat Press Platens by Hotronix : Stahls' Hotronix.

Hotronix® offers a full line of heat presses with state-of-the-art technology. For more information, or to locate the dealer nearest you, call (800) 727.8520; or visit the website at Hotronix.com. Dealer inquiries are welcome.


----------

